# ID's TP-PT Log



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, It???s time!  I will be starting my TP-PT Log this week, finally.

After a week off, and some time to recover from the EC withdrawal,  I am raring and ready to go with this program.  I have been following along with most of the Journals and have a good feeling about progress on this plan.  I will be coming into this plan with full energy and no injuries.

Current Stats

Height......................6???1???
Weight.....................220lb
Quads.....................	L 26.125..	R 26.25
Calves.....................	L 16.........R 16.25
Forearms.................	L 13.25....R 13.5
Arms........................	L 16.125..	R 16.25
Shoulders	................53
Chest.......................45.5
Waist.......................38.25
Skinfold Chest.........14mm
Skinfold Thigh..........16mm
Skinfold Abs.............22mm

Because I am not quite as lean as I would like to be I will hold back on any ventures of doing a Bulk and will opt for a Recomp.  a la Carb Cycling.  I will probably include some minimal cardio as well. 1-2 times per week.

Time to get the ball rollin'


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Good luck man, I'll be checking out your journal.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Meals 04/26 No Carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops ON Chocolate Mint (yummy)
Fish oil

Meal 2
1% CC
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken 
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops ON Chocolate Mint 
Fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 6
2 scoops ON Chocolate Mint 
Fish oil

Don't usually have that many shakes but was running around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Awesome buddy, when are you going to start lifting? We are almost the same weight!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

Bout time 

Good luck Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Wednesday will be my first workout!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 27, 2004)

Glad to see you finally starting.  Look forward to reading this.


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

Good luck, Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't been ignoring my journal, just some personal things cam up the last couple of days.  My little guy has been in the Hospital since Tuesday, Blood in his Stool.   Anyway they ran a test for Meckels, but it came back negative,  Now they are going to be looking into My wife diet (ie Dairy) because she is breast feeding.  I'll keep you posted.

Iain


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 29, 2004)

Iain, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope it is nothing and your little guy is just fine.  Please let us know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry Iain! Yeah, keep us updated, he'll be in my prayers!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Iain.  I'm sure he will be just fine.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2004)

*Day 1A*

WG Pull downs
195x7
195x7

BB Bent Rows
185x7
185x7

Lying Leg Curls
150x8
150x7

BB Curls
95x7
95x7

Cable Hammer Curls
60x8
60x8

Standing Calf Raise
300x8
300x8

BB Shrug
275x8
315x6

Things went pretty smoothly, especially for being off for almost 2 weeks.  Enough to break a sweat.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your concern.  My Wife and Son are home now, as of last night   As it stands my wife has to change her diet to not include any Milk Products.   We also had to buy some special formula (for when we use it on occasions) it was freakin' expensive.  I don't know how people can afford to formula feed children.  This cannister was $20 and would last 1.25 days assuming we used at every meal   Anyway Kyle is in good spirits as usual and glad to have everything back to normal for now


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2004)

*Day 1B*

Squats
225x6
225x6

Leg Extension
240x8
240x8

Inline Bench
185x7
185x7

Cable Cross over
70x8
70x8

DB Shoulder Press
60x8
60x8

CG Bench
185x6
155x8

CG Press Down
100x8
120x8

Workout was ok 40 mins.

Squats will be my nemisis,  I suck at them, and don't usually do them.  But I gotta keep at them. 

Other than that 

BTW I can already see the light at the end of the tunnel, and it may be the light


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2004)

why do you suck at squats???  225 for 6 is not bad at all.  I think maybe there maybe something in your form that can be tweaked which would help you squat heavier weight (technique is important).  it is hard to say with out seeing you squat though.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2004)

I would love to come to New York and do a few sessions with you Patrick.

I think the Key Problem with my squats is my Core Strength,  My lower back sucks.  There is no way I should be doing leg ext. heavier than squats, it is rediculous. 

Maybe I will see if I can do a little Video 

BTW that is to Parallel.  I can't do ass to the grass at 225, working on it though.


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I would love to come to New York and do a few sessions with you Patrick.
> 
> I think the Key Problem with my squats is my Core Strength,  My lower back sucks.  There is no way I should be doing leg ext. heavier than squats, it is rediculous.
> ...




I am not a fan of the leg extension (puts to much pressure on the knee).  If you see me do it I am always using really light weight and going for high reps.  I like thinkgs like lunges, step ups, split squats instaed of leg extensions.  Not only do the engage more muscles but they will help to increase core stabalization which will lead to a greater squat.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 2, 2004)

Hi Iain -
I'm so glad to hear your son is doing better.  I'm not going to be doing leg extensions any more.  I've been doing it with TPPT and now I know why I don't.  My knees are hating me right now, so no more extensions.

Squats will definitely come along just keep doing them.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2004)

Glad to hear about your son Iain! Great looking workout. And your squats don't suck, I can barely bread 200


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2004)

Thanks Rock and CQ

Thanks Patrick.

Right now I will stick with these as it is apart of TP's little experiment.  I have never had any trouble with Leg extensions, and actually really enjoy them.  As you have seen in my previous journals Squats are a bitch for me.  135 is a peice of cake for me  ass to the grass.  185 I really start to notice my core weaknesses, well and 225 was a challenge, but was only to parallel.  I'll keep working at it, and take your reccomendations to my next program after this. 

BTW how is the Contest Prep going?

Iain


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2004)

I'm happy to hear all is well with your son.  

On the squats, I would cut it down to 185 and concentrate on form and staying slightly below parallel.  JMHO


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Jodi, 

I was thinking the Same thing.  You just get that mentality to go big all the time


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

Good to hear the family is OK!!   

Keep working on those squats.


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

*No Carb 05/03*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Nat PB

MEal 2
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 3
2 scoops on
Flax seed oil

Meal 4
Beef Tenderloin
Cauliflower

Meal 5
1%cc
Stevia
Cinn


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

*Re: No Carb 05/03*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Meal 1
> 2 scoops ON
> Nat PB
> ...



That doesn't look like a lot of cals........How many did you get for the day??

Just curious


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

Oh it is low, prolly around 1600!!   But tomorrow will be around 3400, so it all works out


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

I'd go crazy with 1600!!    Glad to see you'll make up for it tomorrow


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

Yeah it is pretty tough still!  Literally gives me a headache 

If are teams keep playing the way they are, there will be no chance of them meeting in the Stanley cup. They better smarten up.  Stevie Y is gone for the rest of the playoffs by the sounds of things


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Yeah it is pretty tough still!  Literally gives me a headache
> 
> If are teams keep playing the way they are, there will be no chance of them meeting in the Stanley cup. They better smarten up.  Stevie Y is gone for the rest of the playoffs by the sounds of things



No doubt that you would have a headache.....I have a headache for you!!  

SY is out - he had a 4 hour surgery but he should regain full vision.    It's game time!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

*Meals 05/04 High Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Oats
2 slices whole grain bread
Fish oil
Sugar free strawberry jam

MEal 2
1% cc
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Turkey/Chicken Chili
Yam
Apple

Meal 4
Turkey Burger
brocolli

Meal 5
chicken
Rice
apple
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 sccops on
oat bran
apple


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

*Day 2a*

wg pulldowns
195x8
195x7

bb rows
185x8
205x5 Tried and didn't succeed so went to lighter weight to get into rep range
185x6

Seated LEg curl
165x8
165x8

BB Curl
95x8
95x8

Cable Hammer Curl
60x8
60x8

standing Calve raise
300x8
345x8

Shrugs
315x8
315x6


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

Looking good Iain.

Can't wait to see how things look in a few weeks   It's not easy


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Great job, Iain!


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Damn, I cant believe that I missed this!  Your doing great man, and I totally agree with Jodi


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Guys don't know whether to take that as a compliment, or wait and see who is laughing 

Things have been pretty good so far, nothing spectacular.  Slight DOMS the day after each workout so far, prolly because of the unexpected 2 week layoff prior to beginning.  

But all is well so far


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2004)

*Meal 05/05 lo carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on Whey
Oat bran
Fish oil

Meal 2
1 % cc
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 4
Turkey Burger
Brocolli

MEal 5
Whole Wheat Pasta
Ground Beef
Tomato Sauce

Meal 6
2 scoops on
Oats


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2004)

*Day 2b*

Squats
185x8
195x6

Leg Ext
240x8
255x8

Incline BB press
185x8
185x7

Cable Cross over
70x8
70x8

DB Military
60x8
60x8

CG Bench
155x8
155x8

Rope Pressdown
120x8
110x8


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2004)

*MEal 05/06 no carb Day*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
stevia
Cinn

MEal 3
Turkey Burger
Brocolli

Meal 4
2 scoops ON
Flax
green beans

Meal 5
beef tenderloin
green beans
graham crackers   I was freakin' starvin and this was the first thing my eyes saw, I collapsed 

MEal 6
2 scoops on
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2004)

*Week 1 Review*

Nothing Really to report.

It was an overall good week, nothing really too demanding.  I had a few days where I felt leaner (ie forearms) and muscles felt tighter.  But that is more than likely due to the Carb Cycling.

After this first week,  I have a vision of what is waiting for me in the weeks to come.  Should be interesting.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

A vision?  If its not scary as hell, then its wrong


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2004)

Oh it was definately scary as hell


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2004)

*Meals 05/07*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Whole Grain bread
sugar free strawberry Jam
fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Sovalki
Oats
Apple

Meal 4
Turkey Burgers
brocolli

MEal5
Chicken
Brown Rice


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Did you try my cookies yet Iain?  They fit in PERFECTLY with Low or High carb days.


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2004)

Yeah they were good.  I think next time I will make them into muffins,  they were more Muffin like.


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2004)

*MEal 05/08*

MEal 1
2scoops on
Oat Bran
Fish oil

Meal  2
Chicken
Rice

Meal 3
Steak
sweet Potato

Meal 4
2 scoops on
oats

Meal 5
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2004)

*Day 3A*

This was all after a grueling day at the in-laws installing a Playground for 5 hours 

wg pull downs
195x8
195x7
195x7

BB Rows
205x6
185x8
185x7

Lying Leg Curl
165x6
150x8
150x7

BB Curl
105x6
95x7
95x7

Cable Hammer Curl
70x7
60x8
60x7

Standing Calf Press
345x9
345x7
345x7

BB Shrug
315x7
315x6
315x6

35 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

Damn your strong Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Rock


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2004)

*Meals 05/09*

MEal 1
2  scoops on
Oats
Fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Ground beef
Whole Grain Bread


MEal 4
2 scoops on
Oat Bran

Meal 5
Chicken
Brown Rice
Green Beans
Tiny piece of Carrot Cake

Meal 6
2 scoops on
Flax 
Fish


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2004)

*Day 3b*

squats
205x7
205x6
185x8

Leg Ext
240x8
240x8
240x8

Incline Bench
185x8
185x7
185x7

Cable Cross over
70x8
70x7
60x7

DB Military
65x8
65x7
60x7

CG Bench
155x8
155x7
135x8

Rope Pressdowns
110x8
110x8
110x8


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Holy extensions  

Good work!


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Holy extensions
> 
> Good work!




Yeah I don't know what the deal is, I can't squat for shit, but leg extensions piece of cake


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2004)

*Meals 05/10*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
Fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
brocolli

Meal 4
Turkey Burgers
Brocolli

Meal 5
Ground beef
very tiny amount of WW pasta

Meal 6
2 scoops on
fish oil

Was a supposed no carb day, I am fuqqin hating them more and more.  I couldn't stand the headache, so had some pasta at dinner since the wife made some 

On another note.  Still get slight DOMS day after workout.  Right shoulder was feeling a little tight during inclines Yesterday, typical for me with increased volume.  Will have to watch that.  Other than that all is good


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Keep an eye on your shoulder Iain. Mine did the same thing because of the volume I think. By the end it hurt pretty good anytime doing bench. You might want to widen your grip a bit, that may help 

And yeah, the headaches suck don't they !  Looks like your doing great.


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2004)

Good Job Iain!  When Phase 1 starts to seem really bad....start looking forward to Phase 2.  You'll be there in no time.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks ng!  nothing bad yet, but I see the pain coming.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2004)

*Where has the time Gone*

Just over 11 weeks, and he has grown like a weed!


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2004)

He is a VERY handsome boy with nice taste in shoes.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

OMG he's adorable.  

You must be such a proud father


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

Man, you are so lucky that you have a kid to play with.  I hope I have kids some day.  I want to be a father so bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

He is very cute ID! Nice pic too.


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

Thanks ng, Jodi, Rock, Funky.

Kids are great,  I don't know if I am a big fan of the new born stage,  just feel so useless,  all he cares about is mom boob.  Oh well can't blame him.  Soon it will be my time   No not on the Boob, but with my son.


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

*MEal 05/11*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oats
whole grain bread
sugar free strawberry jam
fish oil

MEal 2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Turkey/ Chicken Chili
sweet potato
brocolli
apple

meal 4
turkey burger
brocolli

Meal 5
chicken
potato
Burger

Meal 6
2 scoop on
oats


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

*day 4a*

Well wasn't as good as a work out as I hoped for, my mp3 player batteries died, I know lame excuse but it does affect me 

wg pull down
195x8
195x7
195x6
195x6

bent bb rows
185x8
185x7
185x6
185x6

seated leg curl
180x8
180x7
165x8
165x8

bb curls
100x7
100x6
90x6
90x6

cable hammer curls
70x6
60x7
60x7
60x6

standing calve raiase
345x8
345x7
345x6
345x6

hammer strength shrugs
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x8


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

That sucks man. I know how that feels! Still looks like a good w/o though.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

That would have made me hella mad!


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah it is shit when batteries die,  happened to me a few times you would think I would learn or something


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Put an extra in your car?  I dont have a Mp3 player, so I just listen to the voices in my head


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

*Meals 05/12*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oat bran
Fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Beef jerky 
brocolli

Meal 4
2 scoops on 
Flax

Meal 5
chicken 
Brown rice
fishoil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats
fish oil

Played a round of golf after work


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Put an extra in your car?  I dont have a Mp3 player, so I just listen to the voices in my head



That would require me to do that,  I have a hard enough time getting to do what I need to through out the day.  I like the listening to voices idea, have to give that a try


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Mine scream "Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight Weiiiiiight mother fucker! Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight Weiiight!"


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

I already know that  

I hear "You Fat Ass mother Fucker get your lazy ass movin'"

Then I check out a few chicks and pound the iron again


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Thats pretty wise.


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2004)

*Meals 05/13*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oats
fish oil
apple

Meal 2
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
chicken
Brocolli

Meal 4
chicken
green beans

Meal 5
beef tenderloin
cauliflower
brown rice

some where two cookies

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oat bran


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2004)

*day 4b*

hack squats
230x8
230x8
250x6
230x7

leg extension
240x8
240x8
240x8
240x8

incline Bench
185x8
185x7
185x6
185x6

Pec Dec
165x9
195x8
195x7
195x7

db shoulder press
65x8
65x6
60x6
60x6

cg bench
155x8
155x6
135x8
135x8

cg press down 
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x8

 good workout

Ok the good news no sore right shoulder.

The not so good news a constant clicking in the same shoulder

Some visuals to report,  I would like to think that I am looking harder,  I know my weight hasn't changed, 2 week measurement check tomorrow   Noticed some more vascularity in forearms.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Why did you switch to hack squats


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2004)

I'm a pussy 

Wanted to try something different,  and I think my form is way out on squats, so it is very frustrating.  At least with the Hacks,  Form isn't an issue, and I am hitting the targeted muscle properly.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

There is a difference between pussy and lazy   Not saying your either, but if you feel your form is bad, then its probably best to switch to hacks.  Keep up the good work


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> There is a difference between pussy and lazy   Not saying your either,




Don't be letting your guard down, I'll be watching you, and will lay down an ass whoopin'


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Good workout Iain. When my shoulder starts popping I just do more stretching and warm-up with very light weight with it. Sometimes that helps, sometimes not. Do you know what causes the popping?


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)

Well when I was younger, I played pretty competitive baseball,  I was a pitcher.  Anyway,  I can hardly even throw a ball 60 mph now.  

Funny thing is it wasn't even baseball that did it,  it was a drunken snowball fight at university


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)

Date........................Apri 27...........................May 14
Height......................6???1???
Weight.....................220lb.............................218 lbs
Quads..................... L 26.125.. R 26.25.........L 25.875 R 26
Calves..................... L 16.........R 16.25..........L 15.875 R 16.125
Forearms................. L 13.25....R 13.5............L 13.25...R 13.875
Arms........................ L 16.125.. R 16.25.........L 16.125 R 16.25
Shoulders ................53..................................53
Chest.......................45.5...............................45
Waist.......................38.25.............................37.625
Skinfold Chest.........14mm.............................12mm
Skinfold Thigh..........16mm.............................14mm
Skinfold Abs.............22mm.............................21mm


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Look at that waist go down! Awesome Iain!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Rock, Usually seeing the Thigh measurement go down isn't a good thing, but because I hold most of my fat from my knees to my stomach I was happy,  Nice drops and no significant change in weight


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Nice man!  One thing... TP-PT didnt make your height change?


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Date........................Apri 27...........................May 14
> Height......................6???1???
> Weight.....................220lb.............................218 lbs
> ...


Excellent progress Iain


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Prem and Jodi,  hopefully I can continue to make progress


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

*Day 5a*

wg pulldowns
195x7
195x6
180x6
180x6
165x7

bb bent rows
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x7
135x7

seated leg curls
165x8
165x8
165x7
165x6
150x7

calf raises
345x8
345x6
330x7
330x7
330x6

Just wasn't there mentally anymore, so decided to split the workout to later in the day 

bb curls 
100x6
90x6
80x6
80x7
80x6

cable Hammer curls
70x6
60x7
60x7
60x6
50x7

Hammer Shrugs
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x7
320x7


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

*day 5b*

hack squats ( no including sled
255x 6
235x7
235x7
235x6
235x6

leg ext
240x8
240x8
240x7
240x6
240x7

incline bench
135x9
135x9
135x8
135x8
135x8

cable crossover
70x7
60x8
60x8
60x8
60x7

db shoulder press
60x8
60x7
60x7
60x6
60x6

cg bench
135x8
135x8
135x7
135x6
135x6

cg press downs
120x8
120x7
120x7
120x7
120x6


Stupid me followed this up by playing a round of golf, and no I wasn't in a cart.  Let me tell you I had did indulge in a couple of beers.


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

Saturday was just a shitty workout day,  mind wasn't there at all.

Joints are noticing the affects,  not so much that they are hampering my lifts but noticable.

Don't get me wrong with this statement, the workouts are very demanding,  but I am finding the mental side affected alot more, and am beginning to have a hard time to concentrating through that many sets,  may considering spliting workout,  we will see.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

That was the problem I had Iain! A split will work wonders for you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Saturday was just a shitty workout day,  mind wasn't there at all.
> 
> Joints are noticing the affects,  not so much that they are hampering my lifts but noticable.
> ...



Split it up and get through it!!   You know you can do it!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks,  I will see how the six's go, and make a decision from there,  could have just been the day.


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2004)

*MEals 05/17*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
oats

MEal 2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 5
filet Mignon
cauliflower
wild Rice

Meal 6
2 scoops on
2 flax and Blueberry waffles


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

*Meals 05/18*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oats
fish oil

MEal 2
1% CC
cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 5
Pork tenderloin
Wild Rice
apple Sauce
Cauliflower

MEal 6
2 scoop on 
oat bran
fish oil


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2004)

Are you doing 6's today?  Or splitting things up ??


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

I am going to try and do 6's in one workout.  I would prefer to keep it as one, I hate getting up early in the morning.

I had a busy weekend, and may have been drained from that,  so tonite will be a deciding factor for the rest of this phase.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I am going to try and do 6's in one workout.  I would prefer to keep it as one, I hate getting up early in the morning.
> 
> I had a busy weekend, and may have been drained from that,  so tonite will be a deciding factor for the rest of this phase.




   Good luck!!


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I am going to try and do 6's in one workout.  I would prefer to keep it as one, I hate getting up early in the morning.
> 
> I had a busy weekend, and may have been drained from that,  so tonite will be a deciding factor for the rest of this phase.


Don't wuss out and do all of them in 1 workout.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

The 6's were the hardest for me.  Keep with it!  I never did a split, so that probably made it harder.  You'll get through it.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Yea, dont split it.  I think it kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2004)

It doesn't defeat the purpose, if anything it taxes your body harder but also allows it to handle heavier weight!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2004)

TP even said splitting was optimal!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Your just trying to spew it out, because you didnt do it in 1 session


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2004)

That's right! I just a bit smarter than that!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Is it smarts.. or fear  



> I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain...


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Smart Asses


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

*Meals 05/19*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
oats
whole grain bread 
sf strawberry jam
fish oil

Meal 2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Pork Tenderloin
sweet potato
brocolli

Meal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

MEal 5
Chicken
rice
fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats
whole grain bread
sf sugar free jam


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

*Day 6a*

Now this was more like it,  I was on fire 

wg Pulldowns
195x8
195x7
195x7
180x8
180x7
180x7

bent rows
185x8
185x7
155x8
155x8
155x7
155x7

LEg curls superset bb curls
150x8 / 95x8
150x8 / 95x7
150x8 / 95x6
150x7 / 85x7
150x8 / 85x6
150x8 / 85x6

Hammer cable curls superset Standing Calf raises
70x7 / 345x8
60x8 / 345x8
60x7 / 345x7
60x7 / 345x7
60x6 / 345x7
50x8 / 345x7

Hammer Strength Shrugs
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x7
320x7

Fucking ripped through that and loved it


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Whats HS shrugs?  Machine?


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Hammer Strength

Just easier,  If I do it from the front, I always squash my gonads.  If I grip behind,  my ass gets in the way.  And there is no shrug bars at my Gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hammer Strength
> 
> Just easier,  If I do it from the front, I always squash my gonads.  If I grip behind,  my ass gets in the way.  And there is no shrug bars at my Gym



Iain - quit braging about your balls !!   

See - you could do the workout!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2004)

*Day 6b*

Hack Squat superset inclince BB
255x8 / 185x8
255x8 / 185x8
255x8 / 185x7
255x7 / 185x6
180x8 / 155x8
180x8 / 155x8

leg ext super pec dec
240x8 / 205x8
240x8 / 205x8
240x8 / 205x7
240x8 / 205x6
240x8 / 205x6
240x8 / 205x6

db shoulder press
65x8
65x7
65x5
60x7
60x7
60x6

cg bench
155x8
155x7
155x6
155x6
135x8
135x6

cg press downs
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x8


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2004)

*day 7a*

wg pulldowns
195x8
195x7
195x6
195x6
180x7
180x7
180x7

bent bb rows
185x8
185x7
185x6
185x6
155x8
155x8
155x7

leg curl super bb curl
150x8 / 95x8
150x8 / 95x6
150x7 / 85x8
150x7 / 85x7
150x8 / 85x6
150x6 / 85x6
150x6 / 85x6

Standing calf raise super hammer cable curls
345x8 / 70x8
345x8 / 70x6
345x8 / 60x8
345x8 / 60x6
345x7 / 60x6
345x7 / 60x6
345x7 / 60x6

Hammer Strength shrugs
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x8
320xx8


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2004)

Ok feeling good about these workouts now   including supersets has made all the difference in raising things to another level.  Still have the body aches, and starting to find myself napping alot more.  

Thats alright 1 more 7 set day and 2 more 8's and then it is on to the next phase


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2004)

I'm sore from looking at your workouts!!

Good Job!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2004)

*Day 7b*

Gym was packed today, meant for a shitty workout that took along freaking time 

hack squats
255x8
255x8
255x7
255x7
235x8
235x8
235x7

leg ext super pec dec
240x8 / 210x8
240x8 / 210x8
240x8 / 210x8
240x8 / 210x8
240x8 / 210x8
240x7 / 210x7
240x7 / 210x7

incline bench
185x6
185x5
155x8
155x9
155x9
155x8
155x8

db military
65x7
65x6
60x6
60x6
60x6
55x7
55x7

cg bench
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

cg press downs
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x8


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2004)

Meals have been pretty clean, other than alot of diet pop   Been doing a lot of high carb days lately to try and combat the over training that is beginning to set in 

MMMMmmm Diet Vanilla Coke, I am addicted


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

I forget Iain, are you cutting, bulking, or recomping right now? Are you still in the IM Comp?


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Overtraining is fantastic, no?


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2004)

Rock,  

I am Recomping, wasn't happy with my level of BF to try a bulk, as for the IM comp,  I would probably say no,  I stopped trying to cut along time ago, and am no where close enough to compete with Riss, Tank, Jenny

Prem,  Gotta love it


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2004)

*MEals 05/24*

I was going to forget about posting my meals,  but last night I almost gave into my cravings, so I figured having to track my meals will keep me honest. 

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oat bran
2 slice whole grain bread
sf strawberry jam
fish oil

Meal2
chicken
Brocolli
Granola Bar 

MEal 3
2 scoops on
oat bran

MEal 4
filet mignon
mushrooms
cauliflower

MEal 6
1%cc
Stevia
Cinn


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2004)

Ymmmmmmmm.........Filet with 'shrooms!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

Yeah, I hear you Prem. I was bulking but mentally I can't do that for too long! And I don't know how to Recomp. So it's bulk, cut, bulk, cut- look same next year for me


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2004)

I just don't want to get stuck fighting my easy fat gain consistently 

So if I can get my BF to a point where I find acceptable,  I will try a clean bulk,  I want to keep a relatively lean appearance, it is just too easy for me to get fat, and I hate cutting, so the less the better


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

*MEals 05/25*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
chicken
Brocolli

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
chicken
Romaine
Newmans

MEal 6
1% cc
cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

*Meals 05/26*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
Oat bran
2 whole grain bread
sf strawberry jam
fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
cinn
stevia

Meal 3
Turkey Chili
brocolli
apple

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 5
some Japanese
Steamed noodles, veggies
grilled chicken, beef

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

*Day 8a*

wg pull downs
195x8
195x7
195x6
195x6
180x8
180x8
180x7
180x6

bent bb rows
185x8
185x7
185x6
185x6
155x8
155x8
155x7
155x7

leg curl superset bb curl
150x8 / 95x8
150x8 / 95x7
150x8 / 95x6
150x8 / 85x8
150x8 / 85x7
150x8 / 85x7
150x8 / 85x6
150x7 / 85x6

hammer cable curl super calf raise
70x7 / 345x8
70x6 / 345x8
60x8 / 345x8
60x8 / 345x8
60x7 / 345x8
60x7 / 345x7
60x7 / 300x8
60x6 / 300x8

HS shrugs
320x8
320x8
320x8
320x7
320x7
320x7
320x6
320x7


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

The most dreaded day still to come,  for what ever reason I don't mind this workout, it is tough but I can accept that.

8b will be a killer for me,  I think it is the Squats, they just drain so much from me mentally, because I suck at them.

Anyway,  if I wasn't such a fat ass I think there has been some good changes,  weigh and measurements this weekend, will see


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Be sure to measure at the end of week 1 phase 2


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

Will do Prem,

I know my weight hasn't really changed.  Should be interesting, to see what happens after week one :giddysmiliehere:


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

Just an FYI, that I am pretty happy about

Went shopping last night for some pants.  I usually wear a 36" waist, but could fit into a 34" waist ( a little tight however, just a little, At Old Navy)  Anyway the last time I fit into a 34" waist pants was when I dieted before educating myself on any of these sites about 3 years ago and weighed around 195.  I am now just under 220lbs.  

So in other words I am pretty freakin happy


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Just an FYI, that I am pretty happy about
> 
> Went shopping last night for some pants.  I usually wear a 36" waist, but could fit into a 34" waist ( a little tight however, just a little, At Old Navy)  Anyway the last time I fit into a 34" waist pants was when I dieted before educating myself on any of these sites about 3 years ago and weighed around 195.  I am now just under 220lbs.
> ...


  Excellent work   Looks like the recomp is doing well for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Great job buddy! That is an awesome feeling! Soon you'll be wearing a tight belt with 32's


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

Thanks YM, Jodi, and Rock.

Although I am still a fat ass,  I think I am making pretty good progress.  More Measurements tomorrow


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

*Meals 05/29*

Meal 1 
2 scoop on
oats
whole grain bread
Fish oil
sf Strawberry jam

Meal 2
1% cc
Stevia
CInn

Meal 3
Turkey Chili
Cookies
Brocolli

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
apple

Meal 5
Chicken
Rice

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

*Day 8b*

Well the Dreaded Day has come

Hack Squats Super Incline Bench
255x8 / 185x8
255x8 / 185x7
255x7 / 185x7
225x8 / 185x6
225x7 / 185x7
225x7 / 155x8
200x8 / 155x8
200x8 / 155x8

Leg Exten super Cable Cross over
240x8  / 70x8
240x8  / 70x8 
240x8  / 70x7 
240x7  / 70x7 
210x8  / 60x8 
210x8  / 60x8 
210x8  / 60x8 
210x8  / 60x8 

DB Shoulder PRess
65x8
65x6
60x7
55x8
55x8
55x7
55x6
55x7

CG Bench
135x8
135x8
135x7
135x7
135x7
135x7
135x7
135x7

cg press down
100x8
100x8
100x7
100x7
90x7
90x7
90x7
90x7

Well thank fuckin goodness that is over.  I really had to talk myself into completing the last 2 exercise (yes 16 sets)  I was spent.  As much as this was a fucking killer I think some nice progress has been made in this initial phase 1 can't wait to see how my body reacts next


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

*Meals 05/29*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 4
1.5 Detour bars  I was on the road and needed something.

Meal 5
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans own

MEal 6
2 scoops on


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2004)

Date........................Apr 27............May 28
Weight.....................220lb..............218lbs
Quads..................... L 26.125..........25.25
..............................R 26.25...........25.375
Calves..................... L 16...............15.75
..............................R 16.25...........16
Forearms................. L 13.25...........13.125
..............................R 13.5.............13.5
Arms....................... L 16.125.........16
............................. R 16.25...........15.875
Shoulders ................53..................52.5
Chest.......................45.5...............45.5
Waist.......................38.25.............37
Skinfold Chest.........14mm...............12mm
Skinfold Thigh..........16mm...............16mm
Skinfold Abs.............22mm...............21mm

Am I fucked or something,  and I was liking the changes I saw


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2004)

Alright after a few days of thought I retract those statements.  I am very happy so far with the progress I have seen in the mirror. And the measurement progress, is decent for a recomp. I forget that I am not currently lean,  and that some decreases in measurement will be necessary, ie quads.  Start Phase II on Tuesday   After Reading peoples journals it looks like this will be a fun phase.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

I think those changes are normal and it's great that you lost so little size but are happier with the way that you look! The mirror is the best judge, not tape or the scale. Congrats buddy, have fun with Phase II.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Meals 05/31*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

MEal 5
beef tenderloin
Cauliflower
Fish oil

MEal 6
2 scoops on
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Meals 06/01*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oats
couple oatmeal cookies
fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
chicken
Brocolli
fish oil

Meal 5
chicken 
shitload of peanut M&M's was visiting friends at a hospital (just had twins  ) and I was starving and they were there, couldn't help myself

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2004)

*phase II a*

incline DB
80x8
80x7
80x7

flat bench
205x8
205x7
205x7

low cable crossovers
40x8
40x8
40x7

standing calf raise
300x8
300x8
300x8

seated calf raise
160x8
160x8
160x8

Nice change of pace from the previous workouts.  The low cable crossovers tweaked my Bi's a little


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, Phase II is da bomb!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

I HATE the low x-overs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't think I could ever do the low xovers correctly.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2004)

I'll have to keep watching yours and PM's PHASE II info...............

Peanut M&M's sound good!!!

Oh yeah - GO PISTONS!!     Did you watch the game last night???


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2004)

I watched a bit at the gym not to exciting.  30 points at half time 

Detroit pulled it out though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I watched a bit at the gym not to exciting. 30 points at half time
> 
> Detroit pulled it out though


I dropped a couple F-bombs during the game due the lack of scoring/offense.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Meals 06/02*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
oats
fish oil

Meal 2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Turkey Chili
brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 5
Chicken
Cauliflower
Brown Rice
fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Phase II Back week 1*

Ok first off confessional.  I have never done full deadlifts before  Only Racks for whatever reason,  anyway today I did fulls for the first time,  loved them, but they are freakin demanding and a killer.

wg Pull ups
8
7
7

cg Pull downs
195x7
195x7
180x8

Deadlifts
225x6
275x4
225x7
225x7

one arm db rows
80x8
80x8
80x8

Good workout,  back loves me now


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

And you will love your back first thing in the mornin'!  Especially since this is your first tiem deads


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Alright after a few days of thought I retract those statements. I am very happy so far with the progress I have seen in the mirror. And the measurement progress, is decent for a recomp. I forget that I am not currently lean, and that some decreases in measurement will be necessary, ie quads. Start Phase II on Tuesday  After Reading peoples journals it looks like this will be a fun phase.


What's wrong with those changes?  I thought you wanted to recomp?  The first phase you lose, well at least I did.  I lost fat.

I bet your glad to be over Phase I


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2004)

Nothing is wrong with them   I just overlooked the expected decreases and was a little demoralized with other measurements.  It took me a day to think about my reasoning, to finally realize, that they were decent changes.

Oh and Hell yeah I am glad to be over Phase I.  It's funny though,  you look at the program before you start, and you think that will be tough but should be interesting.  Then you get to it and get your ass kicked.  Same thing now looking at Phase II,  looks tough but not out of the ordinary, an then I read about all the DOMs, and it won't even sink  in till I get to that point.

Fun, Fun


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2004)

Some good DOMS setting in on my back, Chest wasn't that bad. Did anyone else notice DOMS the first week of Phase II? I thought it was meant to be noticable in Week 2?

Not a bad thing


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice workouts, Iain!  I didnt notice DOMS at all Weeks I or II, but am completely beat up week III.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Some good DOMS setting in on my back, Chest wasn't that bad. Did anyone else notice DOMS the first week of Phase II? I thought it was meant to be noticable in Week 2?
> 
> Not a bad thing


Yes, I had severe doms the first week.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Var 

Hmmm,  Should I be worried 

I can deal with DOMS like these (actually enjoy them  ), it is where it is beyond and feels like you are tearing your muscles in half.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey Jodi,

I know you said they are pretty bad right now, and comparision to the beginning of the phase?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

It's less now than it was at the beginning but not by much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2004)

I had DOMS pretty bad the first week. What a great feeling!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Meal 06/03*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Oat Bran
Fish oil

Meal 2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chili
Oatmeal cookies
Whole Grain  Bread

MEal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

MEal 5
Filet Mignon
Rice
Green Beans
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
Oats


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Phase II Week 1 Shoulder*

BB Shoulder Military
135x8
145x8
145x8

wg upright row (killer on the wrists)
65x12
85x8
85x7

DB Lateral Raise
30x6
25x8
25x8

Rev DB Fly
20x9
20x8
20x8

Hammer Strength Shrugs
320x8
360x7
360x7


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 4, 2004)

Week 1 Phase II I had certain exercises that really hit me with the DOMS.  BB Military press was one but I think the worst was the sldls.......  

So, Leg day tomorrow??


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Phase II week 1 legs*

Still here slipped something up in my back during this workout and have been off a few days.  Back usually does this a couple of times a year.  Fucking kills, Can even feel it down the Front of my right quad.

Anyway

Front Squats
155x8
155x6
155x6

Leg PRess
540x8
630x8
720x7

leg ext
240x8
240x8
240x8

sldl
185x10
225x6
225x6 this is where the back did the little click 
225x4

lying leg curls
150x8
150x8
150x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

Diet wasn't too bad over the weekend, other than a few beers on Saturday, and Crispy Crunch Blizzard from DQ on Sunday.

Yesterday was a no Carb day and so will be today.

Thought about going to the Gym after popping a couple of Tylenol w/codeine last night but opted not to.  Hopefully tonite the back will be alot better.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2004)

Those DAMN SLDL!!!!  

Try a hot tub for your sore back......Mine always feels better after a good soak!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hot tub would be Nice 

Just apply heat and try cracking it like my Chiro.  Usually takes a couple of Days.  Sucks being in an office job most of the time, sitting in a chair is probably the worst thing for it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sucks about your back. I hope it gets better quickly! Looks like a great w/o though!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Damn, that sucks man.  Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Var (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your back, bro!  Good luck


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Get yourself some good muscle relaxors and take a few days off. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Guys, slowly getting better. Even taking the Dog for a walk is a chore.  But it is slowly improving.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Meals 06/08*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fisho il

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 4
Chicken Brocolli

MEal 5
Chicken
Brocolli
Cucumbers
Peppers

MEal 6
2 scoops on


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Phase II Week 1 Arms*

Well I couldn't stay away, doing arms didn't have any impact on my back

BB Curls
95x8
115x4
105x6

Seated DB Curls
35x8
40x7
40x7

Machine Preacher Curls
90x9
120x6
110x7

V-press downs
120x8
120x8
120x8

overhead DB ext
70x10
85x8
85x7

Cable Kick Backs
30x8
30x8
30x8

Awesome Pump from this workout!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Meals 06/09*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Oats
fish oil

MEal2
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chicken
Baked Potato

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 5
Pork Tenderloin
Cauliflower
Rice
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oat bran


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Phase II week 2 Chest*

Incline DB
80x9+4
80x8+3
80x8+3

Flat Bench
185x8+3
185x6+4
185x7+3

Low Cable Crosses
35x8+4
35x8+4
35x8+3

Standing Calf Raises
330x9+5
330x8+4
330x8+5

Seated Calf Raises
180x8+3
180x8+4
180x8+4

Very Good workout, very tough,  had to reload on the first set of extra reps had me worried   Nice pump!  Doing the Barbell events without a spotter have me a little nervous.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2004)

Great w/o! Hows the back?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks Rock! Alot better today,  It clicked a few times as I sat down to bench last night,  That seemed to have set it straight.

You got the count down till your trip yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2004)

No, Lisa does but it's still too far away for me! Glad your back is better! Are you taking a vacation this year?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

No vacation planned just days off so far.  I got tomorrow and Monday off, for a nice long weekend   Kinda hard to do any vacation things with the little one, both monetarily and phyiscally.  I have just under 3 weeks of holidays to use up


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm glad your back is better, nice wo!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!  Back isn't 100% but it doesn't hurt to walk any more  BIG + especially when you need to take the dog out


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well will be upping the Supplement Regime in my program.  

Just bought Some 

Creatine Mono
Taurine
MRM BCAA+G

Haven't used any supps in a while, so will see how these basics do 

These will be used, Pre/During Workout


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Phase II week 2 Back*

WG pull ups
BW 8+3
7+3
7+4

CG Pulldowns
195x8+3
195x8+3
195x7+3

Deadlifts
225x8+4
245x7+3
275x5+2  (felt good today, maybe should have tried more, but still a little skeptical about the back)

DB Rows
90x8+3
90x9+3
90x8+4


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Phase II week 2 shoulders*

BB Military
135x8+3
135x8+3
135x7+2

WG upright rows
85x8+3
85x8+3
85x9+3

DB side laterals
25x8+3
25x8+3
25x8+3

Db rev fly 
20x8+3
20x8+3
20x8+3

hammer strength shrugs
320x8+4
320x8+4
320x7+3


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

Lookin' strong there ID!!!!  Keep it up man.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Hammer strength shrugs?!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

happy birthday ID


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy b-day IAN!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy B-Day.


----------



## Balin (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Everyone! 

I had Friday and Monday off work, made it a nice relaxing pork out weekend   Feel like shit now, ah well at least I got it out of my system for a few days 

Prem-  Yeah, I throw in HS Shrugs,  prolly could do DB.  Just don't like Barbell, so I chose to do HS,simplicity I guess


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Phase II week 2 legs*

Low Carb day

front squat
155x8+2
155x8+3
155x7+3

leg ext
270x7+3
270x7+3
270x7+3

leg press
630x8+4
630x8+4
630x8+4

sldl
185x8+4
185x8+4
185x7+4

lying leg curls
135x8+4
135x9+4
135x9+4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2004)

Happy B-day!!   Now you are in the 'late 20's'  .......LOL


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey, I didnt realize it was your bday.  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks YM and Var


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Phase II week 2 arms*

No carb day

BB curls
105x8+4
105x7+2
95xx8+3

Seated DB curls
40x8+4
40x8+3
40x8+3

machine Preacher curls
110x8+4
110x7+2
110x6+2

cg press downs
120x12+5
120x10+5
120x10+4

db overhead ext
80x8+2
80x7+2
80x6+2

cable kickbacks
35x8+3
35x8+3
35x8+2


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2004)

*PHase II week 3 Chest*

High Carb Day

Incline DB
80x8+50x8
80x9+50x7
80x7+50x9

BB Bench
205x8+135x10
205x7+135x10
205x7+135x10

low cable crossovers
50x7+30x8
50x6+30x8
50x6+30x8

Standing Calves
330x8+210x15
330x8+210x15
330x8+210x15

Seated Calf Raises
190x7+100x15
190x7+100x15
190x7+100x15
190


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2004)

Finally got to go out for my B-day dinner last night. (wife was sick on my B-day) 

It was good, nice steakhouse 

However, between last weekend and last night,  I gotta clean up the diet a little. feeling a little water and bloat the last few days


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't make me do it..............................


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2004)

What, What ?  

It was my B-day "week". I could have been alot worse, Trust me


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Phase II week 3 Back*

Low Carb

WG Pullups
7 x bw + 60% of bw x 8
6 x bw + 60% of bw x 8
6 x bw + 60% of bw x 7

cg Pull downs
195x7 + 110x8
195x6 + 110x8
180x7 + 110x8

deadlifts
275x6 + 155x8
275x5(grip failure) + 155x8
255x6 + 135x10

db rows
90x6 + 55x8
90x6 + 55x8
90x6 + 55x7


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Phase II week 3 shoulders*

No carb

BB Military
145x7 + 95x8
145x7 + 95x7
145x6 + 95x7

wg Upright rows
85x9 
105x6 + 65x8
105x6 + 65x7
95x6 + 55x8

db laterals
25x7 + 15x8
25x6 + 15x8
25x6 + 15x7

rev flys
145x7 + 85x9 
145x7 + 85x8 
145x6 + 85x8

HS Shrugs
400x6 + 220x10
400x6 + 220x10
400x6 + 220x9


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

did measurements last week, forgot to bring to work to post. every thing looked good.  Most things were up, including Stomach was up a little from B-day, back to the grindstone


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

Warning number 2!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

So how many warnings do I get?  and then what?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

1 more warning and then I'll become that pain in the ass again watching every little gram you eat and bugging the shit out of you.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

Well that's no fun 

I already got over that mental block from last week.  Things will be clean and measurements will be better in  a couple of weeks, that I promise


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

That's what I like to hear


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2004)

Maybe just a little bloat man! Be careful and behave, you don't want warning #3 from Jodi!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2004)

*Phase II week 3 legs*

Low carb

Front Squats
145x7+95x8
145x6+95x8
145x6+95x8

leg press
540x9+360x15
540x8+360x15
540x8+360x15

leg ext
240x8+165x12
240x8+165x9
240x8+165x7

sldl
205x7+115x8
205x6+115x7
205x6+115x7

seated leg curls
160x7+105x10
160x7+105x10
160x7+105x10


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Phase II week 3 arms*

no carb day

bb curls
105x7+65x9
105x6+65x8
105x5+65x7

seated db curls
40x7+25x9
40x6+25x8
40x6+25x8

machine preacher curls
120x7+70x8
120x6+70x7
110x6+60x6

cg press downs
120x7+70x12
120x7+70x8
120x6+70x7

db overhead ext.
90x7+50x9
90x6+50x8
90x6+50x8

cable kickbacks
35x6+25x8
35x6+25x7
30x6+20x7


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Have the meals been clean?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

Perfect   It is all a state of mind for me.

Just getting tired of posting the same things everyday,  I know I prolly should for accountability.  

I need you to screw up so I can get all over you


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Don't count on that happening. 

I have 12.5 weeks and there will not be 1 single messup.  You can guarantee that. 

Post em'.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

Meals low carb day 06/21

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oats
fishoil

Meal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
chicken
Brocolli

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 5
Beef
Chicken
Peppers
Brown Rice
Fish oil

MEal 6
2 scoops on
oats

Meals no carb 06/22

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
Flank Steak
Cauliflower
Fish oil

MEal 6
2 scoops on
Plus I have been using MRM BCAA, Creatine and Taurine lately pre and during workout.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

Happy 

I could never bug you, your dedication is unreal.  just in awe of your consistency.  Can't wait to see how you come into the comp this time, being more experienced.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

THanks 

Much better - accountability


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

*High Carb day 06/23*

Meal 1 
2 scoops ON
Oats
Fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Flank Steak
brocolli
oat cookies (Jodi's Recipe)

MEal4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
lean ground beef
Tomato Sauce
WW Pasta
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oat bran
oat cookies


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Oat cookies soud awsome.  I wish I had the patience to cook them


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Phase II week 4 Chest*

Ok first off I don't know how anyone was able to do the half reps unless they were machine exercises, they were crazy, maybe if I had a spotter 

BB Bench (1/3 rep)
225x8+ (4) +135x10 
225x6+ (3) +135x10 
225x5+ (2) +135x10 

Incline DB
80x8+(2)+45x10
80x7+(2)+45x10
80x7+(1)+45x10

low cable cross overs
50x6+(6)+25x8
50x6+(5)+25x8
40x7+(5)+20x9

Standing Calf Raise
300x8+(10)+165x12
300x8+(10)+165x8
300x8+(10)+165x8

Seated Calf Raise
220x8+(10)+110x10
220x8+(10)+110x10
220x8+(10)+110x10


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oat cookies soud awsome. I wish I had the patience to cook them


They are a so easy to make, and convient.  Just something to eat that is reasonable healthy.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

On a side note I have been having some wicked heat flashes after carb meals, what's that all about ?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> They are a so easy to make, and convient. Just something to eat that is reasonable healthy.


Well, maybe after my contest I will give them a try.  I hate baking cookies though.  I always burn them.  Plus I live in NYC...Why bake when an amazing bakery is right around the corner.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> On a side note I have been having some wicked heat flashes after carb meals, what's that all about ?


happens to me too when I carb up.  I guess it is just your body being metabolically active.  I sweat like a pig over my pasta and cereal


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, maybe after my contest I will give them a try. I hate baking cookies though. I always burn them. Plus I live in NYC...Why bake when an amazing bakery is right around the corner.


Lucky Bastard,  That is why I wish I lived in a large city, such a diversity of foods.  Mind you it is prolly a good thing I would be a fat bastard.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Ontario isn't a big city??  I always thought it was.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ontario is the Province, kinda like New York is a state. Toronto is a big city, I live about an hour away from it.

I know its the carbs


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh yeah...lol....toronto, ontario!!  hehehehehehehe


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice lifts!!     How are your calves feeling ??


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

I never seem to get any DOMS from doing Calves 

They were pretty darn sore during the workout, but go back to normal pretty quickly.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Ok first off I don't know how anyone was able to do the half reps unless they were machine exercises, they were crazy, maybe if I had a spotter


  Totally agree.... Couldn't do them worth shit unless I dropped the weight by quite a bit......

Looking good sweetie!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks CQ


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Meals 06/24 low carb*

MEal 1
2scoops on
oats

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
flank steak
greek salad

Meal 4
chicken
Greek salad

Meal 5
chicken
potato
fish oil

MEal 6
2 scoops on
Oat bran


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Phase II week 4 back*

Ok let me start off that this workout sucked,  didn't even feel like going to the gym (too tired)  but I had too, as I have a business trip and won't be working out for the next two days 

wg pullups
bwx6+(1) 50%x8 
bwx6+(.5) 50%x8 
bwx6+(.5) 50%x8

Cg pull ups
180x7+(2)+100x8 
180x7+(1)+100x8 
180x6+(1)+100x8

Deadlifts (this one was for Rock)  wore shorts to the gym had blood running down the shin   
245x6+ 135x8
245x6+135x8
245x6+135x8

db rows
80x6+40x8
80x6+40x7
80x5+40x7


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Deadlifts (this one was for Rock) wore shorts to the gym had blood running down the shin


Awesome buddy!  Were you getting weird looks? Next time you'll get more blood when you scrape the scabs off, LOL!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Meals 06/25*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal2
1% cc
cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Souvalki on a pita

Meal4
2 scoops on
Fish oil

Meal 5
sirloin steak
greek salad

MEal  6
2 scoopson


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Phase II week 4 shoulders*

bb miltary
145x8+(6)+95x8
145x6+(6)+95x7
145x6+(4)+95x8

wg upright rows
105x8+(6)+65x8
105x6+(6)+65x8
105x6+(6)+65x7

side laterals
25x6+(4)+12x8
25x6+(4)+12x7
25x6+(4)+12x6

rev laters
20x6+(6)+10x8
20x6+(5)+10x7
20x6+(6)+10x7

shrugs
270x8+120x12
270x8+120x10
270x8+120x10


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Meals 6/26*

MEal 1
1%cc
cinn
Stevi
Fish oil

Meal 2
chicken
potato
brocolli


MEal 3
2 scoops on
oats

Meal 4
slice of pizza 
chicken

Meal 5
Chicken
brocolli

MEal 6
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Phase II week 4 legs*

front squats
145x6+(4)+85x6
145x6+(2)+85x6
145x6+(2)+85x5

leg press
540x6+(10)+270x10
540x6+(10)+270x10
540x6+(10)+270x10

leg ext
205x10+(6)110x10
205x10+(4)110x10
205x10+(3)110x10

sldl
205x6+135x6
205x6+135x5
205x6+135x5

leg curls
135x8+(6)70x10
135x7+(6)70x10
135x6+(5)70x10


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2004)

*MEals 05/27 no carb*

Meal 1
1% cc
Cinn
Steva
Fish oil

MEal 2
2 scoops on

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
sirloin
green beans
Fish oil

MEal 5
1% cc
Cinn
Fish oil

Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Phase II week 4 Arms*

bb curls
105x7+(3)+65x8
105x6+(3)+65x8
105x6+(3)+65x7
Felt strong so...
125x2+65x8

seated db curls
45x7+(4)+25x7
45x6+(4)+25x7
45x6+(3)+25x7

preacher machine curls
120x8+70x8
120x6+70x6
120x6+60x6

cg press downs (rope attachement
120x6+(8)+60x10
120x6+(8)+60x10
120x6+(8)+60x8

db overhead ext
80x8+(4)+45x10
80x6+(4)+45x10
80x6+(4)+45x9

cable kick backs
35x6+(6)+20x8
35x6+(6)+20x8
35x5+(6)+20x6


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well phase II is now complete 

Overall, I really enjoyed this phase of the program, although I am sure most people said that. The first 3 weeks of the program noticed some DOMS, nothing severe, but noticable. Pumps were crazy intense especially towards the end of the program. The Half Reps were next to impossible on some exercises, especially if you don't have a spotter.  Haven't taken measurements, but expect to see increase in most areas, and unfortunately a little in the gut from some over eating during my b-day, but we shall see.

Any way so far so good, I will definately be include phase I and Phase II in my workout regime in the future.

Iain


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

By the way..........I was that.


----------



## Var (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice job, Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

MY Measurements are an improvment


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

*MEals 06/28*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 5
chicken 
Romaine

MEal 6
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats on finishing phase II. How are you looking?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Really it depends on the day.

feeling harder after this phase.  Still gotta work on the gut   Weight has been pretty consistent during this routine, and measurements show positive results 

A little more vascular through arms. Still not happy, but I will probably never be happy with my appearance.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Post measurements?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Date........................Apr 27............May 28.......June 28
...............................Start............end phaseI...end phaseII
Weight.....................220lb..............218lbs........218lbs
Quads..................... L 26.125..........25.25.........25.875
..............................R 26.25...........25.375........26
Calves..................... L 16...............15.75.........15.875
..............................R 16.25...........16..............16.125
Forearms................. L 13.25...........13.125........13.375
..............................R 13.5.............13.5...........14
Arms....................... L 16.125.........16..............16.375
............................. R 16.25...........15.875........16.375
Shoulders ................53..................52.5............53.25
Chest.......................45.5...............45.5...........45.5
Waist.......................38.25.............37...............36.5
Skinfold Chest.........14mm...............12mm...........11mm
Skinfold Thigh..........16mm...............16mm...........15mm
Skinfold Abs.............22mm...............21mm...........19mm


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn, those look good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Look at that waist go down! Awesome. Do you measure sucked in and where on your stomach do you do the measurement?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Right at the Belly button relaxed


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome results so far.  Can't wait to see how youre doing a week after phase 3.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

excellent progress on the measurements!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Mono, P


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Meals 06/29*

MEal 1
2 scoops MRM
oat bran
ezkeil bread
s/f jam
fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

MEal3
chicken
Brown rice
Brocolli
apple
fish oil

MEal 4
chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 5
chicken kabobs
sweet potato fires w/ cinn
fish oil

some DQ blizzard (reeses PB cup, couldn't resist, temptation was too great :drool: )

Meal 6
2 scoops MRM
Oat bran


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Phase III Workout A*

incline BB
185x9
185x9

Standing BB Mil Press
115x10
115x10

dips
bwx12
bwx10

cg bench
185x4
155x9
155x9

squat
225x4
185x8
185x8

sldl
205x9
205x8

bb rows
155x9
155x9

chin ups
bwx6
bwx6

db curls
45x8
40x10

super rope curl /rev grip press down
90x10/90x10
90x10/90x10

HS Shrugs
270x10
360x9

standing calf raises
300x8
300x8

sighhh..... ugh.  Well I must say I was disappointed after this workout.  After weeks of incredible pumps and a great overall feeling,  I feel like I just was passing by the time at the gym, jumping from one workout to the next 
Guess will have to wait and see how my body reacts to this phase


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, remember to that this is the recovery week! It's supposed to be easy so your body can heal and grow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2004)

> some DQ blizzard (reeses PB cup, couldn't resist, temptation was too great :drool: )


Hmmmmm .....DQ!!!!

Great job on reducing your bodyfat!    You better avoid DQ if you want to keep that going


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 1, 2004)

*MEals 06/27*

MEal 1
2 scoops MRM
oats
Fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
OAt bran
BErries
Fish oil

MEal 3
Chicken
Brown Rice
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 4
chicken 
Brocolli

MEal 5
beef tenderloin
romaine lettuce

MEal 6
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2004)

Awwww, what a cute Avi!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Meals 07/05*

MEal 1
2 scoops MRM
fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
Sirloin
Brocolli

MEal 5
Ground BEef
Salsa
Cheese

MEal 6
2 scoops MRM


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2004)

cg Pull downs
195x9
195x8

cable rows
210x8
200x8

bb curls
105x8
95x8

leg press
540x10
540x10

leg curl
165x8
165x8

hack squat
180x10
230x8

low cable crossover
50x9
50x9

bench press
225x8
225x7

cg bench
155x10
155x9

lateral raises
30x8
30x8

seated calf raise superset db shrugs
180x8 / 100x8
180x8 / 100x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 7, 2004)

*MEals 07/06*

MEal 1
2 scoops MRM
fish oil

MEal 2 
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Beef Shiskabob
brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
Sirloin
Cauliflower
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops MRM 
fish oil


----------



## Monolith (Jul 7, 2004)

Man... nice bb curls there.  Bench too.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks Mono.  Didin't feel to good on the BB curls that workout, but for whatever reason, bench felt strong, Probably could have pushed a little harder if I had a spotter


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Meals 07/07*

MEal1
2 scoops MRM 
fish oil
Oats

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
Pork
Brown Rice
green Peppers

MEal 6
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2004)

Didn't make it into the gym last night, offered to go into work until 9:30 to help do some re-organizing of the Shop.  Some Physical work, but wasn't in the mood to go to the gym at 1030pm


Will get there tonite


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

Your gym is open that late?  Man, youre lucky to have the option at least... my gym is open like 2 hours a day practically.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

24 hrs a day monday to saturday night and 8-5 sun.

Do you live in the Hicks


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

No gym again last night 

Another late night at work, just too tired to go to the gym  and too many shitty sleeps

Tonite  no excuses


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 24 hrs a day monday to saturday night and 8-5 sun.
> 
> Do you live in the Hicks



haha, almost... its basically a social club for all the townies.  bunch of bastards in there with their cell phones on just trying to out-pose each other in the mirrors.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Phase III week two workout A*

incline BB
185x9
185x9

Standing BB Mil Press
115x10
115x10

dips
bwx12
bwx10

cg bench
155x9
155x9

squat
185x8
185x8

sldl
205x9
205x8

bb rows
155x9
155x9

chin ups
bwx6
bwx6

db curls
45x8
40x10

super rope curl /rev grip press down
90x10/90x10
90x10/90x10

HS Shrugs
270x10
360x9

standing calf raises
300x8
300x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Phase III week II work out b*

cg Pull downs
210x8
195x7

cable rows
210x8
210x8

bb curls
105x8
105x7

leg press
540x10
540x10

leg curl
165x8
165x8

hack squat
230x10
230x8

low cable crossover
50x9
50x9

bench press
225x8
225x7

cg bench
165x8
165x8

lateral raises
30x8
30x8

seated calf raise superset db shrugs
180x8 / 100x8
180x8 / 100x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Phase III week 2 Workout A*

incline BB
185x8
185x8

Standing BB Mil Press
115x10
115x9

dips
bwx12
bwx12

cg bench
165x8
165x7

squat
185x8
185x8

sldl
205x8
205x7

bb rows
155x9
155x9

chin ups
bwx7
bwx6

db curls
45x8
40x10

super rope curl /rev grip press down
90x10/90x10
90x10/90x10

HS Shrugs
270x10
360x9

standing calf raises
300x8
300x8


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

That little boy in your avvy is just the cutest little thing ever


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Jenny.  That is my son, coming up on 5 months


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Iain

That looks like a good full body workout.    I figured you'd be squatting more than you Bench and SLDL????      What's going on??


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

I just plain suck at Squatting 

Once I hit parallel,  I cant get out of the hole with any heavier weight.

Back and Core strength aren't there.  Once I am done this program that is an area that I will be paying attention too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I just plain suck at Squatting
> 
> Once I hit parallel,  I cant get out of the hole with any heavier weight.
> 
> Back and Core strength aren't there.  Once I am done this program that is an area that I will be paying attention too!



Better safe than sorry!!   Keep working on it!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

I can SLDL more than i can squat, too.  Kind of weird, especially with all the talk in the training forum lately about how ham strength is more important than quad strength for the squat.

 Oh well.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2004)

*MEals 07/12*

MEal 1 
2 scoops MRM 
Oats 
Fish oil 

MEal 2 
1%cc 
cinn 
Stevia 

MEal 3 
chicken 
Brocolli 

MEal 4 
Chicken 
Brocolli 

MEal 5 
beef tenderloin 
brown rice 
romaine 
Newmans 
fish oil 

MEal 6 
1%ccc 
cinn 
stevia


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 13, 2004)

Maybe you just need to work on your Squat form? I suck at squats also. But with the weight and reps your doing are you "feeling" it?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

How's the diet going?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Maybe you just need to work on your Squat form? I suck at squats also. But with the weight and reps your doing are you "feeling" it?



Not where I am Meant to  it is mainly a struggle with my back and abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 13, 2004)

When your ready, maybe box squats and Good am's would be good to do. Another hint that helped me is this- Don't be afraid to go a bit wider stance, on your way up don't just push up but also push out with your feet, like your trying to split the floor apart. And keep a tight grip on the bar and pull down on it like you want to bend it over your shoulders. Also make sure the bar is sitting far enough back on your traps.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How's the diet going?




Too be honest Jodi.  Good, with an exception.  During the week I am great, constant schedule with work easy to eat properly and timely.  
But on the weekends, I have been giving into some bad foods that last couple, and some alcohol.  Just some things events on that I can't avoid.  Don't get me wrong I eat good during the day on the weekend, it is just the evening 

Weight Hasn't changed, havent checked measurements.  But This phase certainly does help with making your muscles feel full  at least to me.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Man, i dont think anyone is gonna bug you about a few drinks on the weekend when youve got a baby in the house.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2004)

That would be fine if that were the case.  Lets just put it this way, I was playing in fun golf tournament, it started at noon, which is also when I started drinking. By the time I was done the round, 10 beers had been complete.  Now it was time for rye and Ginger's.  Started around 5pm till around 1230am, couldn't even tell you how much went down, but it was good.  Hadn't tied one on in a while.

Funny thing is I was sitting around the next day looking at all these burn marks on my arm, then remember "oh yeah the fireworks" we were shooting them off from our hands.

Ah well fun times.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> That would be fine if that were the case.  Lets just put it this way, I was playing in fun golf tournament, it started at noon, which is also when I started drinking. By the time I was done the round, 10 beers had been complete.  Now it was time for rye and Ginger's.  Started around 5pm till around 1230am, couldn't even tell you how much went down, but it was good.  Hadn't tied one on in a while.
> 
> Funny thing is I was sitting around the next day looking at all these burn marks on my arm, then remember "oh yeah the fireworks" we were shooting them off from our hands.
> 
> Ah well fun times.




You crazy Canadians and your RYE!!!    haha    Half my family lives in Ontario so I grew up watching my relatives get bombed on Rye during the summer !!!!  hahaha


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

lmfao

 A few weeks ago i got bombed and had a little fun with fireworks myself.  But instead of lighting them off from our hands, we were lighting them off from our mouths... 

 I burnt a hole in a brand new shirt that night, too.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

You guys call this fun?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2004)

Um, Yeah 

How can it not be fun, when your blitzed?

Just so you know it was Canada Day Weekend, so it wasn't like I was celebrating for nothing


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2004)

BTW took some measurements yesterday.  No major surprises.

Looking good, I have no qualms.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

I like to play "tag" with roman candles while blitzed 

Just dont shoot your eye out


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 15, 2004)

*MEals 07/13*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
oats
fish oil

MEal2
1% cc
cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken 
Broc

MEal 4
Chicken
Broc

MEal 5
beef 
cauliflower

MEal 6
1%cc
cinn
sTevia
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 15, 2004)

*MEals 07/14*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
OAts
Fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oat bran
Berries

MEal 3
Chicken
Rice
Brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
filet mignon
cauliflower
fish oil

MEal 6
2 scoops on


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Phase III week 3 b workout*

cg Pull downs
210x8
210x7

cable rows
210x8
210x8

bb curls
105x8
105x7

leg press
540x15
540x18

leg curl
165x10
165x10

hack squat
230x8
230x8

low cable crossover
40x9
50x9

bench press
225x8
225x7

cg bench
165x8
165x8

lateral raises
30x8
30x8

seated calf raise superset db shrugs
180x8 / 100x8
180x8 / 100x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Meals 07/15*

MEal 1
2scooops MRM
fish oil
oats

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oat bran
Berries

MEal 3
chicken
Brocolli
Brown Rice

Meal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

MEal5 
Chicken 
Tomato Basil pita
Lettuce
Hot peppers
Green peppers

MEal 6
2 scoops on


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Phase III week 3 Day A*

incline BB
185x8
185x8

Standing BB Mil Press
115x10
115x9

dips
bwx15
bwx12

cg bench
165x8
155x8

squat
195x8
185x8

sldl
205x8
205x8

bb rows
165x8
155x9

chin ups
bwx7
bwx6

db curls
45x8
45x8

super rope curl /rev grip press down
90x10/90x10
90x10/90x10

HS Shrugs
360x9
360x9

standing calf raises
300x8
300x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Been Really tired lately, getting to the Gym is hard, no motivation because I feel so tired.

Usually get around 7-8 hours, with wake ups through out,because the little guy is sleeping like shit


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

I suppose he's too young to put some melatonin in his milk, huh?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmmm


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh man..


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Phase III week 3 Workout B*

cg Pull downs
210x8
210x7

cable rows
210x8
210x7

bb curls
105x7
95x8

leg press
540x15
540x18

leg curl
165x10
165x10

hack squat
250x8
250x8

low cable crossover
50x9
50x9

bench press
225x8
225x7

cg bench
165x8
165x8

lateral raises
30x8
30x8

seated calf raise superset db shrugs
180x8 / 100x8
180x8 / 100x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Phase III week 3 workout A*

incline BB
185x8
185x8

Standing BB Mil Press
115x10
125x9

dips
bwx18
bwx15

cg bench
185x8
175x8

squat
195x8
185x8

sldl
205x8
205x8

bb rows
165x8
165x8

chin ups
bwx7
bwx6

db curls
45x8
45x8

super rope curl /rev grip press down
90x10/90x10
90x10/90x10

HS Shrugs
360x9
360x9

standing calf raises
300x8
300x8


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Lookin strong, man.  Almost done with TP-PT, eh?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

One more Week Yep!

Then I got some thinking to do on goals


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Eh?  Whatcha mean?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh there are alot of things going through my head right now on what I want to be doing next.

Debating on type of Workout Routine to do
Repeat a modified TP-PT
P/RR/S or some other periodization type routine
Push/Pull
Even Westside???

Get this I have even started thinking about adding some Cardio in 

Also on the Diet side
whether to continue on my not so strict carb cycling or become strict again 
or even try something new for a while.

Problem is I am @ around 16% bf, so not to lean.  I want to add muscle,  but appearance is a biggie to me, so deciding on whether to trim the cals a bit or add em up.

I have even debated about some PH/PS down the road?  Bought some M1T from Designer supps over the weekend, couldn't go wrong at $10/g  so it isn't a that big of a waste if I don't decide to do it.

Anyway these are the decisions that are up in the air right now, but time will tell.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Last week is a killer, Iain!  Good luck!    I think most of us feel as you do after this.  Kind of undecided as far as goals.  After losing so much strength, I'm pretty sure that gonna be my priority for a while.  Did you lose a lot of strength on this?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

As each Phase has has progressed,  I have noticed my lifts decrease.  But I seem to bounce back pretty good, @ the Beginning of the next phase during the first couple of weeks.  This last week should be interesting, with the amount of Fullbody workouts   Right now I am happy with my progress.  Diet hasn't been as good the last few weeks.  But measurements are holding there own.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice!    Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh there are alot of things going through my head right now on what I want to be doing next.
> 
> Debating on type of Workout Routine to do
> Repeat a modified TP-PT
> ...


 Neat.  Im actually debating some of the same things.  I might just go with whatever you decide on... that way i can blame someone else if things dont work out.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Good plan!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2004)

*MEals 07/19*

MEal 1
2 scoops MRM
fish oil

MEal 2 
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
filet mignon
green beans

MEal 6
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

*MEals 07/20*

Meal 1
2 scoops MRM
oats
Fish Oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oat Bran
Berries

MEal 3
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 4
Hamburger
Mixed Greens

MEal 5
2 scoops MRM
oats


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phase III week 4 B*

cg Pull downs
210x8
195x8

cable rows
200x8
200x8

bb curls
105x8
105x8

leg press
540x18
540x18

leg curl
165x10
165x10

hack squat
230x8
230x8

low cable crossover
50x9
50x9

bench press
225x8
225x7

cg bench
165x8
165x8

lateral raises
30x8
30x8

seated calf raise superset db shrugs
180x8 / 100x8
180x8 / 100x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

*MEals 07/21*

MEal 1
2 scoops MRM
Oats
fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
oat bran
Berries

MEal 3
chicken 
Brocolli
Rice

Meal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 5
Pizza 
fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops MRM
oats


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Phase III week 4 a*

incline BB
195x7
185x7

Standing BB Mil Press
115x10
125x8

dips
bwx15
bwx15

cg bench
175x8
155x8

squat
195x8
185x8

sldl
205x8
205x8

bb rows
165x8
165x8

chin ups
bwx6
bwx6

db curls
45x8
45x8

super rope curl /rev grip press down
90x10/90x10
90x10/90x10

HS Shrugs
360x9
360x9

standing calf raises
300x8
300x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

I had pizza too! Thats quite a workout buddy!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice CG's.  Shit, nice everything actually... damn canadians.  You guys must be built tougher to withstand all that icy weather.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Close Grips just started going up recently.  Was having a hard time with 155x8.  Then one day I was feeling really good and threw on 185 and pumped out 8.  It is a big mental thing alot of the time, especially without having a training partner.

I think it is the good beer and Hockey.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Man... i just started watching hockey this past season.  Was never really interested before hand... then i saw how friggin brutal it is! 

 I had no idea that teams actually had "enforcers" whose sole purpose was to chase people down and punch them in the face. 

 It's my new favorite sport!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Watch some Lacrosse,  Then you see some Violence.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

I like rugby


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Better than silly Canadian sports!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Close Grips just started going up recently.  Was having a hard time with 155x8.  Then one day I was feeling really good and threw on 185 and pumped out 8.  It is a big mental thing alot of the time, especially without having a training partner.
> 
> I think it is the good beer and Hockey.



I could go for some good beer and Hockey!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like Rugby
> 
> Better than silly Canadian sports!



Canada would beat the States Easily, Gimpy! 



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I could go for some good beer and Hockey!!




It is only a few more months hopefully


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Meals 07/22*

MEal 1
2 scoops MRM
oats
Fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Beef tenderloin
Mixed Nuts

MEal 4
Beef JErky
Mixed Nuts

MEal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 6
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Phase III week 4*

cg Pull downs
195x8
195x8

cable rows
200x8
200x8

bb curls
105x8
95x8

leg press
540x18
540x18

leg curl
165x10
165x10

hack squat
230x8
230x8

low cable crossover
50x9
50x9

bench press
225x8
225x7

cg bench
165x8
165x8

lateral raises
30x8
30x8

seated calf raise superset db shrugs
180x8 / 100x8
180x8 / 100x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Phase III week 4*

incline BB
195x8
185x7

Standing BB Mil Press
115x10
115x8

dips
bwx18
bwx18

cg bench
175x8
175x6

squat
185x8
185x8

sldl
225x7
205x8

bb rows
165x8
165x8

chin ups
bwx6
bwx6

db curls
45x8
45x8

super rope curl /rev grip press down
90x10/90x10
90x10/90x10

HS Shrugs
360x9
360x9

standing calf raises
300x8
300x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

cg Pull downs
195x8
195x8

cable rows
210x8
200x8

bb curls
95x8
95x8

leg press
630x12
540x18

leg curl
165x10
165x10

hack squat
230x8
230x8

low cable crossover
50x9
50x9

bench press
225x8
225x7

cg bench
165x8
165x8

lateral raises
30x8
30x8

seated calf raise superset db shrugs
180x8 / 100x8
180x8 / 100x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well that is me done with TP-PT.  Things went pretty well until the beginning of Phase III.  Motivation and Diet slipped (allowed a few more cheats.)  Was very happy with measurement changes during the first two phases.  Haven't done measurements post phase III yet, Will tonite.  Did some measurements during for the heck of it.  Strangely, there were no signifcant changes to measurements,  they held there position, but we will see tonite.

All in All was a good test of the mind, really demanding during Phase I and III to complete and stay focused.  Anyway will post measurements comparisons when they are completed.  This week will be a light week with a couple of workouts thrown in, and diet so-so, with the long weekend coming up.  Then it will be time to tighten things up again.

Thanks TP for the experience, learned alot about my body and how it reacts to different workout stimulus, and that my squat still sucks   I hope my info will help you out with your article

Thanks
Iain


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Have you decided on a new split?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

Nope not yet.  Will Work on that before the long weekend. 

WTF are you doing on so early?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

My home comp is working again


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 28, 2004)

Date........................Apr 27............May 28.......June 28.........July 27
...............................Start............end phaseI...end phaseII....end
Weight.....................220lb..............218lbs........218lbs...........219lbs
Quads..................... L 26.125..........25.25.........25.875..........25.875
..............................R 26.25...........25.375........26................25.875
Calves..................... L 16...............15.75.........15.875..........16
..............................R 16.25...........16..............16.125..........16.125
Forearms................. L 13.25...........13.125........13.375..........13.375
..............................R 13.5.............13.5...........14...............13.75
Arms....................... L 16.125.........16..............16.375..........16.25
............................. R 16.25...........15.875........16.375..........16.25
Shoulders ................53..................52.5............53.25...........53.125
Chest.......................45.5...............45.5...........45.5.............45.5
Waist.......................38.25.............37...............36.5............37
Skinfold Chest.........14mm...............12mm...........11mm..........12
Skinfold Thigh..........16mm...............16mm...........15mm..........15
Skinfold Abs.............22mm...............21mm...........19mm..........20


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting... looks like phase 1 worked out best for ya.  It's a little strange to see that in phase 3 you lost another lb but seemed to have gained a little fat.  Can you take measurements again next week?  Im kinda curious to see if theres any rebound from the end of phase 3.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Didn't you read this paragraph? 



> Well that is me done with TP-PT. Things went pretty well until the beginning of Phase III. Motivation and Diet slipped (allowed a few more cheats.)


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Didn't you read this paragraph?


 I did!  I swear!    Thats why i was confused that he actually lost a pound.  He was still lifting, so its not like his muscles should have atrophied, right?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I did!  I swear!    Thats why i was confused that he actually lost a pound.  He was still lifting, so its not like his muscles should have atrophied, right?



I'm Confused.  I gained a pound in Phase III.  My diet was weak on the Weekends.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I'm Confused.  I gained a pound in Phase III.  My diet was weak on the Weekends.


  Wow, im an idiot.


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

BUMP!

Your boy *is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* CUTE!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> BUMP!
> 
> Your boy *is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* CUTE!



Well you know what they say - "Like mailman, like son."


----------

